# Is anyone in Dallas County, MO finding mushrooms yet?



## been2long (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi I was just wondering if anyone is finding morels around Dallas county yet? I have been out and have only found false morels so far.


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

based on the morel sighting map i would say yeah. they should be hitting there. i would try looking around the niangua river banks if you can.


----------



## been2long (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes I have, high and low, lol and I am beginning to think I am not as good at finding them as I thought I was


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

Things here in st. charles/st. louis county have been extremely slow. me and all my friends have done pretty poor so far. the humidity and precipitation has not been very cooperative. I've only found 27 so far. The only person I personally know who has done better (in the same area) has found 40. 

If this patch of rain is passing through you, I think wednesday/thursday should be productive.


----------



## been2long (Apr 2, 2013)

I think the problem is we get rain but then it gets cold and they just aren't coming up here. Maybe mother nature will cooperate soon I hope before the season is over.


----------

